# Adventures in Wildspace! Spelljammer e-comic



## Silverblade The Ench (Aug 12, 2007)

*huge* Spelljammer fan, always loved it, over years done various bits of digital art based on it...so, got round to doing a sort of comic/grahic novel style story, ceated in 3d, then altered in 2d to be cartoon-style 

Also do write ups of the characters to give background and NPCs for folk's games if they wish.

*ADVENTURES IN WILDSPACE!:*
http://www.silverblades-suitcase.com/wildspace/index.htm

First two pages:






[sblock="Page 2"]






[/sblock]


----------



## Meloncov (Aug 14, 2007)

Very nice. What format are you working in?


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Aug 14, 2007)

Cheers mate! 

They are done in Vue. Modelled the ships in Rhino, folk are Poser, post work to "cartoonify" it.


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Dec 27, 2007)

I should have kept this updated, and I need to get back to creating more of this story! 


[sblock="PART THREE"]




[/sblock]

[sblock="PART FOUR"]




[/sblock]

[sblock="PART FIVE"]




[/sblock]

[sblock="PART SIX"]




[/sblock]

[sblock="PART SEVEN"]




[/sblock]

[sblock="PART EIGHT"]




[/sblock]

[sblock="PART NINE"]




[/sblock]

[sblock="PART TEN"]




[/sblock]

[sblock="PART ELEVEN"]




[/sblock]

[sblock="PART 12"]




[/sblock]

[sblock="PART 13"]




[/sblock]


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Mar 29, 2008)

Finally managed to get back to this, sorry for delay! 

[sblock="PART 14"]
part 14





Part 14 original 3d render





[/sblock]

[sblock="PART 15"]
part 15






Original 3d Rendering





yes the Latin spellcasting phrase does have meaning 
[/sblock]


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Apr 14, 2008)

Part #16...the evil cleric is brought to he hold of the heroes' ship and imprisoned, but...

[sblock="PART 16"]





AUTHOR'S NOTE:
Giff, like Sargeant Oakbrow love guns and explosives, hence, to them damp, useless Smoke Powder, is a horrible thing, so they use "Damp Smokepowder!" as a curse.


Original 3d Render





[/sblock]


Character render, sort of a "Reservoir Dogs" line up of most of the folk so far 

[sblock="Characters #1"]





Original 3d render





[/sblock]


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (May 7, 2008)

pat #17

[sblock="part #17"]






Silverblade, concerned for the torture victim's state of mind, had previously asked Sargeant Oakbrow to leave (after initially asking him to come down), to spare her any fear, and has left himself, to let Aletta help her clean up and dress. They didn't recognize her under the dirt and blood etc. Bit hard to recognize a friendly aquaintance when they are, er, well...looking like a Post Mortem exam!




[/sblock]


PART #18

[sblock="part #18"]









[/sblock]

[sblock="Character, Liun of Bral"]




[/sblock]


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (May 13, 2008)

Part #19

[sblock="part #19"]




[/sblock]


PART #20
[sblock="part #20"]





AUTHOR'S NOTE: 

THE "POTION" IS ACTUALLY A CRYSTAL OF HARD CANDY, INFUSED WITH PSIONIC POTENTIAL, MOST FOLK STILL CONSIDER THEM POTIONS THOUGH, FOR SIMPLICITY'S SAKE...
EXCEPT GNOMISH ALCHEMISTS, WHO REFFER TO THEM AS "SOLIDIFIED SUCROSE SOLUTIONS"...
EVERYONE ELSE STILL PREFFERS PLAIN OLD "POTIONS" !

A POTION OF "MISSIVE MASTERY" LETS A PSIONIC CREATURE USE THE "MISSIVE" TELEPATHIC POWER AT UNLIMITED RANGE, ON THE SAME PLANE.


[/sblock]


[sblock="Character, Ungallant, Silverblade's friend and bodyguard"]










[/sblock]

[sblock="Character, Coulegard the Ship's Scout"]









[/sblock]


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (May 15, 2008)

Part #21

[sblock="part #21"]




AUTHOR'S NOTE: 

In the heat of battle, folk do run or magically escape. On a planet, it's usually much easier to see them, and in Wildspace, mostly there's no where to run to (short of Teleporting).

However, in asteroid fields, folk can jump from one rock to another if they are some what close (you can jump very far in Wildspace, no air resistance, and gravity is often weird), or use magic. Thus fights in such areas can turn into complex three dimensional hunts and skirmishes.

And for those used to more "normal" ideas of space, where folk would flash freeze, explode etc without space suits...the weird nature of the fantasy setting of Wildspace will be explained further in the next episode 
[/sblock]


PART #22
[sblock="part #22"]





AUTHOR'S NOTE: 

  In the heat of battle, folk do run or magically escape. On a planet, it's usually much easier to see them, and in Wildspace, mostly there's no where to run to (short of Teleporting).

  However, in asteroid fields, folk can jump from one rock to another if they are some what close (you can jump very far in Wildspace, no air resistance, and gravity is often weird), or use magic. Thus fights in such areas can turn into complex three dimensional hunts and skirmishes.

  And for those used to more "normal" ideas of space, where folk would flash freeze, explode etc without space suits...

  "Adventures in Wildspace!" is based on the "Spelljammer" fantasy space setting for D&D (which I love, obviously, lol). Below is an illustration I made showing how the bizarre nature of gravity works in Spelljammer.
The larger ship, a neogi Deathspider, is the largest of the two objects, so it forces it's gravity plane onto the smaller one, when close.

  The Deathspider's gravity plane is a flate plane, orientated through it's longest direction. The decks below the middle of the ship have gravity reversed, so the ceiling is the floor!

  It also forces this onto the smaller Tradesman ship, who's deck now becomes a vertical wall, as the crew fall!

  This means that on an asteroid, typically, one side will be "up", and the other the reverse, like a coin with folk walking on the top or bottom, with the sides dangerous walls, or bang on the middle an area where you can float and bob in the middle.

  So fighting in Wildspace is very weird, complex and allows tricky manouvers impossible in our world.

  Note these are general rules, there's rare, even weirder, dangerous exceptions...





[/sblock]


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (May 24, 2008)

Part #23 and # 24

[sblock="PART #23"]




AUTHOR'S NOTE: 
  Ungallant has no love of orcs, in fact he plain hates them! But, he's capable of subduing his fury to prevent hasty actions, which is why he's much more than his orc father ever could be! It's also why Coulegard trusts him.


[/sblock]

[sblock="PART #24]




AUTHOR'S NOTE: 

Ungallant calls out in revenge for Lady Antilas' death...and relies on his skills to jump from one asteroid to another!

"Rock Hopping", as it's known, is a sport enjoyed by roughneck space-sailors and dwarf miners. It gets its name from a creature native to Wildspace.

[/sblock]


----------



## Big Mac (Apr 17, 2011)

I hope that you will restart this one day.


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Apr 17, 2011)

Well maybe one day bro, sigh, was gonna try just writing the story
weather's warming up here so hopefully will get back to art 

hey bud, please get onto the admins on the Piazza, AVG is telling me it has major viral/phishing stuff (the site)! :/
guess some rat b***** has hacked the forum


----------



## Big Mac (Apr 18, 2011)

Silverblade The Ench said:


> Well maybe one day bro, sigh, was gonna try just writing the story
> weather's warming up here so hopefully will get back to art




That would probably be a lot faster way to get a story out (although it would be a break from what you started here).

Have you considered making a "chapter illustration" instead of what you have with the Adventures in Wildspace format (where you seem to be trying to make one frame for every 6-20 seconds of story time)? If you did something like that, you could move to doing the really cool "hero" quality posters pictures that you do so well, but create a story that links one of your "paintings" to the next. (You could also switch between words and pictures, depending on which one would be the most fun to make and exciting to look at.)

You have constructed some really brilliant characters for Adventures in Wildspace, but a lot of your best SJ pictures tend to have very few characters in the picture. If you actually reused the Adventures in Wildspace characters (for some of your pictures) they could bring familiarity to the pictures they were in.

I really loved that cabin full of scro pirates you did a while back. It would be fun to see them return for another picture.



Silverblade The Ench said:


> hey bud, please get onto the admins on the Piazza, AVG is telling me it has major viral/phishing stuff (the site)! :/
> guess some rat b***** has hacked the forum




Erg. I'd better ping Ashtagon. Thanks for the warning.


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Apr 18, 2011)

I was thinking of that, more "Illustrated story" 
but as said just been too damn sick especially due to those two horrible Winters (where as up to last 2009 the mild wather had helped) 
and as I tried explaining this SOB disease causes brain damage, slowly losing my once vast lexicon (I had a passion for archaic words/phrases etc)
blech :/

but who knows, I may start again, was enjoying doing more fine character work and want ot start up again


hope they got the site fixed or maybe AVG was in error, but lot of site sbene hit over last year or two by such scum


----------



## Big Mac (Apr 19, 2011)

Silverblade The Ench said:


> I was thinking of that, more "Illustrated story"
> but as said just been too damn sick especially due to those two horrible Winters (where as up to last 2009 the mild wather had helped)
> and as I tried explaining this SOB disease causes brain damage, slowly losing my once vast lexicon (I had a passion for archaic words/phrases etc)
> blech :/
> ...




I just hope your health improves, whether you are doing art, or just chatting to other fans.



Silverblade The Ench said:


> hope they got the site fixed or maybe AVG was in error, but lot of site sbene hit over last year or two by such scum




Sadly, the spammers won't leave off and have been rehacking the forum every time that Ash clears them out. You can read more on the FB group for The Piazza (our designated emergency contact point). Hopefully they will be banished for good soon.


----------

